# Anyone else having issues with the new update?



## jenikinz (Dec 17, 2017)

Mine was saying under maintenance for a while, but now it says to update to the newest version.  It brings me to the app and says it is updated but won't let me play, it just keep popping up that screen telling me to update to the newest version.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 17, 2017)

They?re having maintenance today until 5 est. try again then


----------



## jenikinz (Dec 17, 2017)

Oh, I thought it was done since it said to update to the new version.


----------



## Faedrah (Dec 17, 2017)

Go into your updates tab, refresh it, and voila.  

However, maintenance is still in effect until 5pm EST.


----------



## HHoney (Dec 17, 2017)

They apparently did not create a ?Undergoing Maintenance? screen.

It should be over in a few hours. Hopefully bug fixes!


----------



## Vala (Dec 17, 2017)

HHoney said:


> They apparently did not create a ?Undergoing Maintenance? screen.
> 
> It should be over in a few hours. Hopefully bug fixes!



Lies and deceit! 
 
although there's not really much info on there. 
At least they told me on my local time how long it'd be roughly down for. That was a nice surprise since people always forget Europe is a continent too


----------



## jenikinz (Dec 17, 2017)

Nope it still isn't working for me...


----------



## Sundance99 (Dec 17, 2017)

jenikinz said:


> Nope it still isn't working for me...



This may not be the best way to update, but I deleted my game, downloaded again and then linked my game.  It works just fine and I have access to the garden area.  I play on both my phone and tablet so had to go through the same process on both devices.

***I would not do this if your game is not linked to your Nintendo account!


----------



## jenikinz (Dec 17, 2017)

Sundance99 said:


> This may not be the best way to update, but I deleted my game, downloaded again and then linked my game.  It works just fine and I have access to the garden area.  I play on both my phone and tablet so had to go through the same process on both devices.
> 
> ***I would not do this if your game is not linked to your Nintendo account!



Thanks.  I did check the PC facebook page and others were saying to scroll UP on the update page, and that worked.  It made the update page "refresh" and the update box finally appeared for me to click on it.
I do have my game linked to my Nintendo account, so I would have tried that next.


----------



## LunarMako (Dec 17, 2017)

I am having the same issue. I can't fix it. I have it linked with a Nintendo Network ID. So If I have to re-install it, everything should be saved right??


----------



## The Pennifer (Dec 17, 2017)

I just finally gave up trying after endlessly looping through the update message and the store, deleted and reinstalled and it works fine ... it linked to my Nintendo acct successfully and I didn’t lose anything ... I am now playing the new version and am looking for gardening advice before I plant any more flowers! Lol


----------



## Twisterheart (Dec 18, 2017)

Whenever I try to play, it tells me to download extra data but whenever I try it won't download. It just sits at 0% and then tells me to move to a better location. I've never had this problem before so I doubt it's my internet.


----------

